
Show HN: Please show your React\Firebase projects - skyfantom
Hi guys, i&#x27;m on my way to learn React and relate technologies. Could you share your projects (with source code) to explore them.<p>Thank you.
======
skyfantom
I can show my, but it's not finished. And i would like to see best practices.

[http://bike.u971.indigo.elastictech.org/#/](http://bike.u971.indigo.elastictech.org/#/)
[https://gitlab.com/Rukomoynikov/velobike](https://gitlab.com/Rukomoynikov/velobike)

